# Insane netbook lag issues



## BaconSandvich (Mar 13, 2014)

So I bought an Asus F452E the other day for schoolwork, general internet, etc, and it came preloaded with Windows 8. It's got an AMD E1, 2GB RAM and a 500GB HDD. The problem is, it has insane issues with lag and crashes when it probably shouldn't. It takes roughly 20 seconds to boot up any program or open a file, even when nothing else is running. It should theoretically work fine: The only things I have installed are Start8, Avast, Chrome and a (legit) copy of Office Professional 2007; plus I've deleted all of the unnecessary junk that comes with Windows 8. Solutions?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

try using the windows defender instead of avast.
avast must be making your system slower
2 Gb ram is just enough to run system for school works
avast is supplied by OEM or you installed it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hoping that some of the crapwear you removed didn't cause the problem, you want to also delete Office programs you won't need. IMO the processor is a poor performer and RAM is less than needed in today's world. However, this should not cause a delay as long as you're experiencing.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Those specs are more than enough for Windows 8, and Avast is not a resource hog as such. The first place I'd look is Resource Monitor and observe CPU and HDD usage. You can open resource monitor by searching for it or by using the button in Task Manager under the performance tab? (not sure of the exact tab name)

The laptop most likely came with lots of OEM distributed bloatware, mostly trial software including anti virus. If the bundled anti virus did not uninstall fully, its remnants can cause conflicts with Avast or any other AV installed on the system. You can clean up the remnants by running the removal tool created for that av (if any exists).


----------

